# Rant on Prices!



## WVMark (Feb 23, 2011)

So, I looked for the first Robicheaux novel by James Lee Burke.  It was published in 1987.  25 years ago!  The price?  $11.99!!!

From Amazon marketplace, I can get a used printed book for $4.00. If I search around at local used bookstores, maybe less than that.  Who in their right mind at the Publishing Company thought $11.99 is a FAIR price for this ebook?  Whoever it was, they just lost all my business.  I'll buy Burke novels somewhere else, in print.  Preferably by local, used bookstores.  They deserve my money more than some CEO who thinks $11.99 for a 25 year old book is a fair price.

What's the most you'll pay for an e-book that's:

New (within a year to three)?
Me: Less than what I can get it in print paperback.  If it's not less, I'll buy the print version.

3 to 10 years old?
$5-$7

Older than 10 years?
Less than $5


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

It really depends on the author and how much I want to read it..  I have glaucoma and my eyes get really tired reading small print - so paperbooks are not an option anymore.  I've paid a lot for new books by my favorite authors,  and much less for older ones.


----------



## jacobchastain (Jul 26, 2012)

If the book is owned by one of the Big 6 publishers, the you should really not hope for a lower price lol. It's that simple. They are in this game to try and control the market, and despite people like you and me and a couple other 100's of thousands, they will still keep prices high. Why? They want to sell paper. 

If they want to try and control the market with high ebook prices, it's their fault it is stolen.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

It depends entirely on how badly I want to read a book. Honestly, it's worth it to me to pay more if necessary so that I don't have to carry the bound book around and find a place to keep it. I don't pirate books, so that's a non-issue for me.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

ebooks aren't "used" so I don't compared them to used prices. 

I don't care when it was released, as long as the ebook version is not more than the cheapest new (not used) print version, I don't mind. How much I'm willing to pay depends on how much I want the book and whether it's fiction or non-fiction. I think the most I've paid for a novel is $14.99 and the most I've paid for non-fiction is $16.99.


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

Cindy416 said:


> It depends entirely on how badly I want to read a book. Honestly, it's worth it to me to pay more if necessary so that I don't have to carry the bound book around and find a place to keep it. I don't pirate books, so that's a non-issue for me.


I'm leaning more and more toward this attitude. My wife and I live in a 900 square foot house that is already stuffed with books. Being able to shop in my pajamas, have instant delivery, and read across a ton of devices is worth paying a little more for.

I used to think of digital books as being practically "free" for the publisher, so the price should be very low. While I use this attitude for my own books, I don't mind paying ten bucks for a great read with all these other digital benefits.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Yet another thread on ebook prices?     

Mike


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

jmiked said:


> Yet another thread on ebook prices?
> 
> Mike


new week, new thread


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

intinst said:


> new week, new thread


Yeah, we old-timers sometime forget that not everybody has been through this. 

Mike


----------



## charlesatan (May 8, 2012)

So is the OP saying that print books are better? Or: used print book = brand new eBook.

If I really, really want the book, I'd fork over the money for the eBook. Saves me the convenience of shipping, storing, etc. and I get it immediately.


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

Personally I'm after the content, whether that's ebook or print. If I see a print book I want in the bargain bin at a second hand shop for $4 I'll pick it up. If the same thing is a $5-$8 ebook I'll get it electronically. With the former, the author earns zip. With the latter they get royalties.

I don't think anyone has really looked into ebooks vs second-hand sales. For example, when you get a huge hit like the Da Vinci Code there are often copies clogging up used book stores for years to come. (I still see Arthur Hailey, Robert Ludlum, Alistair Maclean books everywhere I go, and they're from the 70's and 80's.)

If an ebook is a bestseller there won't be any cheap copies lining bargain bins. If someone wants a copy in 15, 20, 30 years time, they'll have to buy it new. That's one reason I object to high ebook prices - it's a one-shot sale.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

My usual comments on ebook pricing:

Some feel paper has higher value because it's transferable and there is a physical thing which _obviously_ costs more to produce than simply a digital file. (Not going to debate that point but will stipulate that there's a lot going on in getting a book to print whether that printing is digital or on paper.)

OTHERS feel the digital file has more value because it doesn't take up physical space to store and is more customizable to the reader -- font sizes and all. I'll also note that those who NEED larger fonts often have to pay significantly MORE for a paper book in 'large print'. And sometimes _that's_ not large enough. 

Some worry about books with copy protection being available if the company folds, or just object to it on principal, and so won't buy a digital book with it, at any price.

Some find the convenience of, for example, Amazon's Kindle 'whispersync' system to be worth the, to them, minor inconvenience of not being able to copy the book willy-nilly.

Bottom line: an individual gets to decide, for any given book, if the price at which it is offered is fair. And each person is allowed to use whatever criteria he or she wishes. . . .even something someone else might think is really silly. If a certain shade of green makes you squeamish so you won't buy anything that has that color on the cover, that's your choice. 

I have books that I have acquired at no charge, and books that I've paid $14.99 for. . . .and all price points in between. My average price is probably something around $5 or $6.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

history_lover said:


> ebooks aren't "used" so I don't compared them to used prices.
> 
> I don't care when it was released, as long as the ebook version is not more than the cheapest new (not used) print version, I don't mind. How much I'm willing to pay depends on how much I want the book and whether it's fiction or non-fiction. I think the most I've paid for a novel is $14.99 and the most I've paid for non-fiction is $16.99.


That's my reasoning for books I really want to read. As long as the ebook is less than the cheapest new print version on Amazon I'll buy it. Most I've paid is $14.99 for A Dance With Dragons. Doubt I'd pay above that for a fiction book be it print or ebook. Plent of cheaper things to read, libraries to use etc.


----------



## LilianaHart (Jun 20, 2011)

It just depends. If it's a new release I'm dying to read by an author I love, I'll pay whatever the price they're asking. Otherwise, I try to stick with less than $10.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Change is coming. The publishers are going to get a good hand slapping for their collusion with Apple. (I expect Apple to get their hands slapped as well but they will care less) Then prices will inevitably go down or at least at times be discounted by Amazon. Count on it.


----------



## MsTee (Jul 30, 2012)

The highest I'll pay for any e-book, regardless of date published, is $14.00 - and the summary has to sound really intriguing, the sample chapter has to grip me right off the bat, and it should have lists of rave reviews. My criteria for spending that much on a digital copy. I just feel like: even though lots of work was put into producing it, yes, that because it isn't _paper_, it ought not to cost AS MUCH AS a paperback edition.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Simon Haynes said:


> Personally I'm after the content, whether that's ebook or print. If I see a print book I want in the bargain bin at a second hand shop for $4 I'll pick it up. If the same thing is a $5-$8 ebook I'll get it electronically. With the former, the author earns zip. With the latter they get royalties.
> 
> I don't think anyone has really looked into ebooks vs second-hand sales. For example, when you get a huge hit like the Da Vinci Code there are often copies clogging up used book stores for years to come. (I still see Arthur Hailey, Robert Ludlum, Alistair Maclean books everywhere I go, and they're from the 70's and 80's.)
> 
> If an ebook is a bestseller there won't be any cheap copies lining bargain bins. If someone wants a copy in 15, 20, 30 years time, they'll have to buy it new. That's one reason I object to high ebook prices - it's a one-shot sale.


Ditto 
It's the authors and the pubs decision if they want my money or if I give it to the half price bookstore

I don't understand why they don't see ebooks as an inherently better for their bottom line with no return, resells, loans to friends, etc


----------



## Twofishes (May 30, 2012)

Chad Winters said:


> I don't understand why they don't see ebooks as an inherently better for their bottom line with no return, resells, loans to friends, etc


Do you think mp3s have been inherently better for the recording industry's bottom line?


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Twofishes said:


> Do you think mp3s have been inherently better for the recording industry's bottom line?


Apples and oranges. 
A music album is listened to daily over and over. 
Most books are read once, then shelved or resold or loaned to friends. Or borrowed from the library. I have always been a heavy reader, but until the Kindle, authors rarely got money from me. I got books used or borrowed much more than I bought new. I don't think this unusual at all.

Now, if a book is at all reasonably priced, I buy it on my kindle and the author makes money


----------



## J.R. Thomson (Mar 30, 2011)

I love it when I find what use to be a cheap $4.99 paperback on Amazon now listing for $50 to $200 or so.

Like this one

http://www.amazon.com/Million-Dollar-Habits-Robert-Ringer/dp/0449218783


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Chad Winters said:


> I don't understand why they don't see ebooks as an inherently better for their bottom line with no return, resells, loans to friends, etc


Kindle books can be returned.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_200127470_mykreturn?nodeId=200875610#return



> Returning content
> Books you purchase from the Kindle Store are eligible for return and refund if we receive your request within seven days of the date of purchase. Once a refund is issued, you will no longer have access to the book. To request a refund and return, click Actions next to the title you want to return, and select "Return for refund."


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

history_lover said:


> Kindle books can be returned.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_200127470_mykreturn?nodeId=200875610#return


I am fairly sure he was not talking about customer returns. I believe that he was referring to the fact that bookstores only pay the publisher for the books that actually sell. The rest are "returned" although in practice they are generally destroyed because of the cost of shipping. Bookstores will not buy from publishers that don't offer returnability. This substantially increases the cost of print publishing.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

JRTomlin said:


> I am fairly sure he was not talking about customer returns. I believe that he was referring to the fact that bookstores only pay the publisher for the books that actually sell. The rest are "returned" although in practice they are generally destroyed because of the cost of shipping. Bookstores will not buy from publishers that don't offer returnability. This substantially increases the cost of print publishing.


Bingo..thanks, I should have been more specific


----------



## Alpha72 (May 9, 2012)

I'm not sure how much I'm really willing to pay. A lot of it depends on the content and how badly I want it.


----------



## Lucia (Jul 31, 2012)

If I really wanted a specific book:
I'm willing to pay whatever it costs and I usually buy the print version, especially if it's cheaper.

In all other cases:
Most of the books I buy are 'gamble reads'-- as in, books/ authors I've never heard about.  I feel that there are enough free or inexpensive books available for the Kindle now that I won't buy an $11.99 ebook.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

There are any number of books I'd gladly pay $25 or $35 for... You see they are out of print and virtually impossible to find.  
For some of them we have been searching used bookstores, antique stores, old junk stores for years and years and never come across any of them.  
Our latest trip to the coast of Carolina was a gold mine though -- found several (as in about a DOZEN) books by one of my wife's favorite authors (an author who has been out of print for years) at a bookstore on the water front in Wilmington -- AND, they no longer have those books for sale -- they now grace our shelves. Price really wasn't an issue (although they were very reasonably priced).

Moral of this story -- if a book is worth to you what its priced at -- you buy it, if it is not you don't.  It is really that simple.
I'm sure any number of folks on here would have walked right on by those books we bought and never gave them a second (let alone a first look) -- they aren't worth it to them -- they are to us.


----------



## Jana DeLeon (Jan 20, 2011)

If I really want a book, I'll buy it, no matter the price. But, I do agree that publishers should lower the price on backlist books and give a discount on digital over print as they're not incurring the costs of printing, shipping, storing and processing returns. I have wanted to replace print with digital but refused on some books when I saw that 20+ year old books were priced as high as new releases. 

Sadly, authors do not get a say. And most don't like the practice - as authors or as readers.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Confession time.. last June I paid $104 for a used book called "Pacific Coast Highway" - it is out of print, one of the more famous and in-demand books by Alice Starmore,  a famous knitting designer.    I have seen this book sell for over $300 on ebay.  So - its not an e-book but anytime demand is high - prices will go up.  Given that many Kindle owners will pay the higher prices,  I don't expect them to come down.


----------



## Carradee (Aug 21, 2010)

I've paid as much as $10.99 for a new e-book—but that was a book I wanted to read ASAP, that was in trade paper and not mass market (so it wasn't cheaper in paperback), and that I knew I'd get a lot of re-reading mileage out of.

Non-fiction, I think I've paid a max of $19.99 for a digital file—again, one I knew I'd get a lot of use out of.

But if I can get the new paperback edition for less than the cost of the e-book, I'm highly unlikely to get it. If their prices are the same, I'll think hard before buying that e-book and probably not get it unless it's an author I already know I enjoy.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Tip10 said:


> There are any number of books I'd gladly pay $25 or $35 for... You see they are out of print and virtually impossible to find.
> For some of them we have been searching used bookstores, antique stores, old junk stores for years and years and never come across any of them.
> Our latest trip to the coast of Carolina was a gold mine though -- found several (as in about a DOZEN) books by one of my wife's favorite authors (an author who has been out of print for years) at a bookstore on the water front in Wilmington -- AND, they no longer have those books for sale -- they now grace our shelves. Price really wasn't an issue (although they were very reasonably priced).
> 
> ...


But "out of print" and "rare" don't apply to ebooks. These out of print books could be made available again and the author could make money on thm instead of used books selling for hundreds of dollars and many people left without access


----------



## Twofishes (May 30, 2012)

Twofishes said:


> Do you think mp3s have been inherently better for the recording industry's bottom line?





Chad Winters said:


> Apples and oranges.
> A music album is listened to daily over and over.
> Most books are read once, then shelved or resold or loaned to friends. Or borrowed from the library. I have always been a heavy reader, but until the Kindle, authors rarely got money from me. I got books used or borrowed much more than I bought new. I don't think this unusual at all.
> 
> Now, if a book is at all reasonably priced, I buy it on my kindle and the author makes money


Actually you may not believe this but last year(2011) was the first time digital music outsold physical music in the US. But let's be real, the recording industry was a gravy train into the 90s. There is something like 110 10x platnium records in US history and none since 2004. Record sales have fallen off the map. Adele's best selling album _21_ sold between 6-7 million copies in the US. A good chunk of records, certainly nothing to sneeze at, If it had been release in 2001 it would have sold 15 million plus. _Come Away With Me_ sold 10m units in the US and more than 26m world wide in 2002. What's the point?

Most people aren't going to pay for what they can get for free. That's probably why big publishers don't see ebooks as inherently better for their bottom line. Eventually ebooks just become a file type(maybe they already have).


----------



## WVMark (Feb 23, 2011)

Twofishes said:


> Actually you may not believe this but last year(2011) was the first time digital music outsold physical music in the US. But let's be real, the recording industry was a gravy train into the 90s. There is something like 110 10x platnium records in US history and none since 2004. Record sales have fallen off the map. Adele's best selling album _21_ sold between 6-7 million copies in the US. A good chunk of records, certainly nothing to sneeze at, If it had been release in 2001 it would have sold 15 million plus. _Come Away With Me_ sold 10m units in the US and more than 26m world wide in 2002. What's the point?
> 
> Most people aren't going to pay for what they can get for free. That's probably why big publishers don't see ebooks as inherently better for their bottom line. Eventually ebooks just become a file type(maybe they already have).


There are many reasons for that, none of which are because of getting music for free. A very interesting read here:
http://www.baen.com/library/prime_palaver11.asp

Yes, it's long, but well worth the read. Old? Yep. From 2002, but still valid. Don't believe the old dunderheads from the music or movie industry. Or even the print industry. Until Amazon came along, they *never* wanted to change. They didn't want to use the new media. Amazon showed everyone that a company could make a fortune on new media. Record and Music could have, too, but lagged behind for too long blaming piracy when it was their own fault. Still is.

Mark


----------



## Marc Davies (Aug 9, 2012)

Wow, you really should come to Australia and see how much we pay for new books here.  A paperback from a store starts around $25.  Even second hand, you are looking at $12-$15 for a paperback.  It's cheaper to order on Amazon, pay a currency conversion fee, and get it shipped around the world than it is to buy it here.  Our eBook prices are similarly inflated.

Thank god I can purchase eBooks from international sites which aren't location restricted (yet).


----------



## MalloryMoutinho (Aug 24, 2012)

$8 max...unless I really want it now. I know I'll be paying full price for Rick Riordan's next book on Oct 2.

I'm a 1 book/day reader...price is a big deal with my budget. The fact of the matter is, if you price your book at 2.99, I'll buy 20 of 'em without batting an eyelash. If your books are a lot more...I just can't take a chance on you. Petty? maybe. But, it is what it is.


----------



## Marc Davies (Aug 9, 2012)

@Mallory: I book a day is incredible!  I'd be price sensitive at that rate too.

Having said that, I don't think eBook publishers are asking too much for their product.  I think they are asking for a fair price.  A cup of coffee will set me back $4 and gives satisfaction for 5min.  A book will give me satisfaction for far longer, and takes far more effort and skill to produce.  Why do consumers resent paying more for an eBook than they do for a coffee?  This seems incredible to me.


----------



## Not Here Anymore (May 16, 2012)

MalloryMoutinho said:


> I'm a 1 book/day reader...price is a big deal with my budget. The fact of the matter is, if you price your book at 2.99, I'll buy 20 of 'em without batting an eyelash. If your books are a lot more...I just can't take a chance on you. Petty? maybe. But, it is what it is.


Not, petty. You're careful with your money. I call that smart!


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> My usual comments on ebook pricing:
> 
> Some feel paper has higher value because it's transferable and there is a physical thing which _obviously_ costs more to produce than simply a digital file. (Not going to debate that point but will stipulate that there's a lot going on in getting a book to print whether that printing is digital or on paper.)
> 
> ...


What Ann said, plus --

I read a lot of non-fiction. I get excited when a non-fiction ebook is under $20. I impulse buy at $12.99 for non-fiction.


----------



## dbowz360 (Sep 5, 2012)

I think we go wrong when we start basing price on the delivery method instead of the product.  You are paying for x amount of words to read whether it's digital or print.  And with the way our world is going it won't be long before books that are actually worth reading are like $100 bucks as we scramble to keep them for ourselves.  I personally would pay upwards of $25 for a book I really wanted hell most books nowadays are cheaper than a cup of coffee and I'm sure we all know what required more work to create.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

I only get annoyed when the ebook costs more than whatever new physical copy (paperback or hardcover) is available. For instance, if a new hardcover comes out and can be commonly bought for $18, then I don't think it's a problem for the ebook to be $15 - for the time being. But when the paperback comes out, I want the ebook price to drop so that it is less than (or at least no more than) the paperback - but this rarely happens.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Marc Davies said:


> Wow, you really should come to Australia and see how much we pay for new books here. A paperback from a store starts around $25. Even second hand, you are looking at $12-$15 for a paperback. It's cheaper to order on Amazon, pay a currency conversion fee, and get it shipped around the world than it is to buy it here. Our eBook prices are similarly inflated.
> 
> Thank god I can purchase eBooks from international sites which aren't location restricted (yet).


That's insane! How on earth do your bookstores/publishers justify those kinds of prices?


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Tony Richards said:


> That's insane! How on earth do your bookstores/publishers justify those kinds of prices?


Canada isn't as bad as Australia, but it's up there.

It's partially (mostly) because of the US printers believing that the USD is still worth $0.60 to the Loonie. That's not true. They have been near/on/above par for years now, but the US publishers and printers change 30% more for the Canadian version even when the book is printed in Canada and when the loonie was even worth more than the greenback!

ARG


----------

